# Swedish: Om sanningen ska fram



## gvergara

Hej:

Can you help me make sense of the title of this song? _Om_ is a conjunction, _sanningen_ is the definite form of the noun truth. So far, so good, but then we have _ska_, which is a hjälpsverb and _fram_, which is an adverb. Or is it just a fixed expression that is not supposed to be analysed? Thanks in advance

Gonzalo


----------



## hanne

"Truth be told" or "if truth must come out".

There's a sort of implicit "komma" in here (except that the sentence would sound wrong if you actually put it there, but perhaps it will help you understand ). It *is* a fixed expression, but I think it can be analysed too.


----------



## gvergara

Adding an imaginary _komma_ does make it easier to understand, but I've come across another case where _ska_ is followed directly by an adverb. The instructions of an odd-one-out exercise read

_Vilket ord ska bort?
jacka-kavaj-hemma-tröja_

Can't it be concluded that in cases where followed by an adverb such as _fram_ or _bort_ the verb _ska _takes on a meaning of its own (something close to _must_)? Especially because, as you henne said, actually putting _komma _there would turn the sentence into an ill-formed sentece. Thanks in advance

Gonzalo


----------



## AutumnOwl

"Om sanningen ska fram" is a fixed expression, I would translate it as" It the truth _is to/shall/will_ be told". In "vilket ord ska bort", _ska_ is futurum, jag vet inte om det här kan hjälpa dig: http://www.pluggakuten.se/forumserver/viewtopic.php?id=21130


----------



## e2efour

The closest English equivalent seems to be "if [the] truth will out". This is best thought of as an idiom and should not be analysed (like the Swedish phrase). The "will" implies a future state.


----------



## gvergara

AutumnOwl said:


> "Om sanningen ska fram" is a fixed expression, I would translate it as" It the truth _is to/shall/will_ be told". In "vilket ord ska bort", _ska_ is futurum, jag vet inte om det här kan hjälpa dig: http://www.pluggakuten.se/forumserver/viewtopic.php?id=21130


Nej, tyvärr hjälpte det inte. I thread finns ett annat exempel där _ska_ följs inte av ett infinitiv (_Dom ska till skolan_)... Vilka fall får infinitiven utelämnas i? I min fråga, hur skulle du översätta verbet _ska_? Tack

Gonzalo


----------



## Magb

gvergara said:


> Nej, tyvärr hjälpte det inte. I thread finns ett annat exempel där _ska_ följs inte av ett infinitiv (_Dom ska till skolan_)... Vilka fall får infinitiven utelämnas i? I min fråga, hur skulle du översätta verbet _ska_? Tack
> 
> Gonzalo



Hovedverbet kan noen ganger utelates ved bruk av hjelpeverb som "ska", "vill", "måste", og kanskje et par andre. Jeg tror kriteriet for å kunne utelate hovedverbet er at det er underforstått at verbet er "komma" eller "gå", og at det er snakk om bevegelse fra eller til et sted. Eksempler: "Jag ska hem", "Jag vill ut", "Jag måste bort härifrån".


----------



## gvergara

Magb said:


> Hovedverbet kan noen ganger utelates ved bruk av hjelpeverb som "ska", "vill", "måste", og kanskje et par andre. Jeg tror kriteriet for å kunne utelate hovedverbet er at det er underforstått at verbet er "komma" eller "gå", og at det er snakk om bevegelse fra eller til et sted. Eksempler: "Jag ska hem", "Jag vill ut", "Jag måste bort härifrån".


Är det anledningen varför man använder ingen infinitiv i det fallet? 

_Välj tre namn ur listorna. Hur stavas de? *Kan du fler [ø] svenska namn?*_

Utelämnade man infiitiven _säga_ i den här meningen? Eller verbet _kunna_ kan också används som synonym till veta?  Tack

Gonzalo


----------



## AutumnOwl

gvergara said:


> _
> Vilket ord ska bort?
> jacka-kavaj-hemma-tröja_


_Vilket ord ska (tas) bort?_ 
Which word is going to be taken away?



gvergara said:


> _Dom ska (gå) till skolan_


They are going to go to the school.

I think the best translation for "ska" is "are going to" when it's future tense. Often Swedes use "shall", but I think that's a _false friend_.

As for when "ska, måste, vill" is followed directly by an adverb, it's often a _mode of transportation_ that is omitted, the construction is something like: *ska + (transportation) + direction*, for example: _Jag ska (ta bussen) till stan; Vi ska (åka) på semester till Italien. _
For the transportation it's words such as: _gå, åka (bil, båt, cykel), resa, fara_: but also _ta (bussen, flyget)_ and_ komma_.
For the direction: upp, ner; fram, tillbaka; hem, bort; norrut, söderöver; hit, dit; etc. 
Examples: Han måste (komma) hem nu! Jag ska (fara) söderöver i morgon. Han vill (åka) till London i sommar.

There may be other combinations when ska/måste/vill or other words can be followed directly by an adverb.

Someone who can explain it better?


----------



## AutumnOwl

gvergara said:


> _Välj tre namn ur listorna. Hur stavas de? *Kan du fler [ø] svenska namn?*_


Kunna kan användas istället för veta, i det här fallet kan man istället säga "Känner du till fler svenska namn?"


----------



## gvergara

Thanks for your priceless help, guys, I really appreciate it!


----------

